

How does the YC news web page look if you have a message? - dganti

Hi friends,<p>I&#x27;m a new user here and I was told if I had received a message, I&#x27;d see it at the top of the YC news web page.<p>If some of you can take a screenshot or can help know how to spot it when I have one, I&#x27;d appreciate it.<p>Thanks in advance,
dganti
======
dganti
Bump?

